# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Bill Monroe Videos

## DataNick

Many threads over the years on the Cafe have Bill Monroe videos posted to them, but in my search I've yet to see a thread dedicated just to Monroe videos.

With that in mind my thoughts are a _one-stop shop_ where Bill Monroe videos are archived here on the Cafe. The ground rules for this thread is that Bill Monroe himself should be in the video and the video _should not be exclusively_ someone else playing a Bill Monroe tune or talking about him. Of course postings that are commentary or questions, etc. are appropriate. 

Let's just try to keep it positive though....meaning if Bill Monroe _is not your cup of tea_ for whatever reasons, that's fine and dandy, but _there's no need to inform us of that here_. Do it somewhere else on the Cafe but not this thread, _if you please!_ 

Pretty straightforward I believe, so I'll get the ball rolling with probably my favorite Bill Monroe & The Bluegrass Boys video: from the Austin City Limits show in 1981, Kentucky Mandolin

----------

A 4, 

Bernie Daniel, 

darylcrisp, 

Dave Hanson, 

Drew Egerton, 

f5joe, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

indie rock, 

Jake Wildwood, 

Jess L., 

JimY, 

TheGourdsFan, 

Timbofood, 

Troy Mayfield

----------


## DataNick

_Uncle Pen_ at The Grand Ole Opry  1965

----------

David Beavers, 

Ellsdemon, 

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

Berkshire Mountain Bluegrass Festival: late 1980s before Tom Ewing took the guitar chair from Wayne Lewis

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Tim W, 

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

Bluegrass Breakdown at The Grand Ole Opry 1965

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Drew Egerton

----------


## DataNick

Goin Across The Sea

----------

samsondale

----------


## DataNick

Southern Flavor

----------

Drew Egerton, 

Troy Mayfield

----------


## Bill McCall

Great thread and videos.  Thanks

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

My Sweet Blue Eyed Darling: Austin City Limits 1981

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Rick Albertson

Keep 'em comin' Nick!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Dave Hanson

Great idea for a thread, well done for stating it.

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

It's Mighty Dark To Travel

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

Paddy On The Turnpike (with Doc Watson)

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## DataNick

Red Wing & Old Joe Clark (with Red Rector)

----------

AlanN, 

Bernie Daniel, 

jonwints

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Soldiers Joy with Aly Bain and Kenny Baker...

----------

DataNick

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Goldrush!   With a cast of stars -- Byron Berline, Mark O'Connor, Dan Crary and John Hickman




"Bill has been in bluegrass music for a long time..."

----------

DataNick, 

Timbofood

----------


## Denny Gies

DataNick, nice idea and I like your introduction about keeping this threat positive.  Too much negativity going around today.  Thank you.

- - - Updated - - -

Oops..............."thread".

----------

DataNick, 

f5joe, 

JimY, 

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

> Soldiers Joy with Aly Bain and Kenny Baker...


Hey Bernie,

The owner of this video has disabled playback on other sites...I'll look for another version later...

----------


## DataNick

Roanoke  from the "You Are There" movie about the Opry in the 1950s

----------


## DataNick

Blue Moon Of Kentucky: The Johnny Cash Show

----------


## DataNick

I Saw The Light - Live on Nashville Now 1991

----------


## AlanN

That video with Red Rector is marvelous, thanks. Red on the tenor...could Bill ever do that? lol

----------

DataNick

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Here's one i just came across, Bill Monroe with Rattlesnake Annie - Wembly UK in 1983 singing trouble in mind :-

 Ivan :Wink:

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

DataNick

----------


## BradKlein

There's a pretty good collection of Monroe on video at THIS YOUTUBE LINK. I haven't watched them all (yet!)

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

DataNick

----------


## J.Albert

I believe the video in post 3 above is from the last (and much-missed) Berkshire Mountains Bluegrass Festival -- late July 1985, in Duanesburg, New York (I was there).

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

In The Pines: Station Inn late 80s from James Stiltner's collection

----------

AMandolin, 

Bernie Daniel

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Hey Bernie,
> 
> The owner of this video has disabled playback on other sites...I'll look for another version later...


Wow I wonder if that just happened!!  It played fine a few days ago.  I know I've seen the original sometime ago -- anyone know where it if from?

----------

DataNick

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Blue moon of the KY.  Great guitar work by Jimmy Elrod.  The audio if taken from the studio recording and matched up to the video.  You can really see it in the fiddle opening!  :Smile:

----------

DataNick

----------


## AlanN

One of the posted videos (many great ones, thanks) had a young Southpaw banjo picker, who was that?

----------

DataNick

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Muleskinner Blues.

----------

DataNick, 

Hendrik Ahrend

----------


## DataNick

> One of the posted videos (many great ones, thanks) had a young Southpaw banjo picker, who was that?


Don Lineberger...he passed away not too long ago I think...Tom could clue us in on more detail.

----------

AlanN

----------


## bingoccc

http://www.folkstreams.net/pub/FilmPage.php?title=210

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

DataNick

----------


## bingoccc



----------

DataNick

----------


## f5joe

May I just say ..... Big Boss Man!  :Smile:

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Close By: from the "You Are There" movie about the Opry in the 50s

----------


## DataNick

I'm Workin On A Building

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

f5joe

----------


## DataNick

Travellin Down That Lonesome Road: with Mac Wiseman

This video is a bit rough, but I felt the performance was worthy to be archived here, enjoy!

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

f5joe, 

Hendrik Ahrend

----------


## DataNick

TBT: Uncle Pen 1956 Opry production

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Hendrik Ahrend

----------


## DataNick

Stars Of The Grand Ole Opry - from 1983

Video quality again is fair/poor, but worth archiving.

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Old Dangerfield..

----------

DataNick

----------


## Bernie Daniel

1981 Interview...

----------

DataNick

----------


## Bernie Daniel

A three-fer some less heard ones.   9:47 "Girl with the Blue Velvet Band; 17:47 "Oh Come Angel Band"  25:45 "I'm thinking of you"

----------

DataNick

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Bill Monroe 50th year on the Grand Old Opry.

----------

DataNick, 

Dave Hanson, 

Hendrik Ahrend

----------


## Bogle

Great thread, DataNick! Here's one of my favorites, also from the Berkshire event!

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

DataNick, 

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

Tennesse Waltz: Early 80s

----------


## DataNick

When My Blue Moon Turns To Gold Again

----------

Timbofood

----------


## f5joe

That banjo break by Vic Jordan on When My Blue Moon Turns To Gold Again is great.  Solid performance ....... other than the Grammer guitar that James is strumming (wink).

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

More from the Berkshire festival: I've Lived A Lot n My Time

----------

f5joe

----------


## f5joe

I was fortunate to see Bill a lot during the Wayne Lewis period.  He was/is one of my favorite BGBoys.

----------

DataNick, 

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

From Austin City Limits 1981: The Old Crossroad

----------

f5joe

----------


## DataNick

From Bean Blossom 1990: It's Mighty Dark To Travel

----------


## Charles E.

This has been posted before, a nice interview, Big Mon in his own words........

----------

DataNick, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Nick, this was a stroke of genius! Yep, old school as it gets, this where I learned about "in your face" bluegrass music.
I was lucky enough to see the man several times, not nearly enough but, I have stayed up "Way yonder too late" watching this stuff, feed the need Nick! Thanks for starting this!
Bill, Dana Cupp, and I on his birthday somewhere around '81 or so, I think



I have another (somewhere) not scanned in yet but, I will post when I can.

----------

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Michael Weaver

Hey, Doc! I haven't been on here in a while because I've been way too busy. It's cool to see that you started this thread, thanks!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Late 1980s: Jerusalem Ridge

----------


## DataNick

From the late 80s as shot by Michelle Putnam: Dark Hollow
Notice Mr. Monroe's "shiny" mandolin

----------


## Timbofood

"Tater" looks more serious than Kenny, if that's possible. I remember Bill saying " I just love to say this man's name so, here he is..Tater, Tater, Tater Tate!" 
Nick, this is a good one indeed!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Ken Waltham

Bill sounds just like Bill on the shiny mandolin....

----------

DataNick

----------


## Rick Albertson

Now for something a little different. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fb8rjyiFs64

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

> Now for something a little different. 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fb8rjyiFs64


Imbedded for ya Rick

----------


## DataNick

> Bill sounds just like Bill on the shiny mandolin....


+1...

Well Ken, as Lee Trevino reportedly said to a golf gear geek:"it ain't the arrow, it's the Indian!"

----------


## AlanN

My fave Lee Trevino quip:

You can feel it when you drive!...can apply to golf, cars, mandolins...

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

> My fave Lee Trevino quip:
> 
> You can feel it when you drive!...can apply to golf, cars, mandolins...


Definitely cars...LOL! Especially when I drive something else, then get back behind the wheel of my beamer...makes some cars feel like toys in comparison...LOL!...YMMV

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Yeah Nick, I keep meaning to come here and thank you for starting this thread. One of my favorites you posted is 'Close By'. (Too bad it won't come up on this site anymore.) 

 I like the 'clogging' video that Mr. Albertson posted. I've always gotten a kick out of watching this 'Old Ebeneezer' clip: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVlDuWJcxY4

Bill breaks into a few hoofing steps during the fiddle break and you can tell the audience loves it. i got a feeling there might have been a little bit of 'shine' passed around that evening.

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

> Yeah Nick, I keep meaning to come here and thank you for starting this thread. One of my favorites you posted is 'Close By'. (Too bad it won't come up on this site anymore.) ...


This one shouldn't get disabled...

----------

Charles E., 

f5joe, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

It's been a dream of mine to do a set of "Monroe" favorites with triple fiddles!
Thanks for refueling that Nick!
BG Bucket list!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

In memoriam of Dr. Ralph Stanley: Can't You Hear Me Calling 1992 Bean Blossom with Ralph Stanley

----------

f5joe, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Nice chat between the Giants after the tune.
I miss them both!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Wheel Hoss: featuring the late Jimmy Campbell on fiddle

----------

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

Toy Heart: from Bean Blossom 92' with The Nashville Bluegrass Band

----------

f5joe, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Nice one Nick! Roll on buddy, Roll on!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Methodist Preacher: featuring Jimmy Campbell on fiddle

----------

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

Great interview and a live rendition of "Southern Flavor" from 1989.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

LONESOME Alert! on this one...whew!

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Great piece of video!
Don't watch Wayne's foot though, it is all over the place!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Tombstone Junction from Bean Blossom 1990

----------

doc holiday, 

Timbofood, 

wildpikr

----------


## Timbofood

Don't ask me why but, "Tombstone Junction" I don't think I've heard before!

----------

DataNick

----------


## AlanN

TJ is a good tune and indicative of the type of tunes Bill was writing and performing in the last decade of his life. Repeating fragments, constant pick movement, many low notes. Ashby Frank did a good job on this on his First Crossing recording. Compton, too.

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Monroe at Beanblossom at 78 y/o...are you kiddin me!

----------

AlanN, 

f5joe, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

"Aw, thank ya Tater."
Aw, thank ya "Data"
I have really enjoyed your effort with this thread!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Willie Poole

I watched all of these videos and never did see Lamar Greer on any of them or did I miss something?   He and I went to school together, of course he was a few grades behind me...I sold him a banjo one time, the first one he owned I believe...

    Willie...

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Shenandoah Valley Breakdown:Late 80s at The Station Inn

----------


## DataNick

> Red Wing & Old Joe Clark (with Red Rector)


Red Henry posted the following info regarding this performance:

_"Notice:
Red Rector did not use a strap, but he got around on the fingerboard in a very lively style anyway.
On Old Joe Clark, Bill and Red use an E in the middle of the B part, the traditional chord there.
On the A part of OJC the second time through, Red sensed his rhythm getting loose from Bill's, and he turned slightly toward him and tightened it back up. The audience noticed nothing. This is good stage musicianship."_

----------


## Timbofood

That's what we "Fuddy-Duddys" still call "The Bluegrass Music" now, THINK Bill Monroe when you read the statement, if you smile, you are "Wiiiiise" to quote Wake Frankfield.
Nick, I was at a show after a gig we played in full dress(tuxedoes) where "Special Concensus" was playing, Greg asked for a request, I bellowed out "Shenandoah Valley Breakdown!" He stopped cold and said "stand u and show these folks what an enlightened bluegrass fan looks like!" I pulled my six foot plus frame up wearing my giant Black, Bailey "Red Pony" and the room went almost still! Greg still plays that every time I get the chance to see the guys! I love this music, no matter what you call it!
Thanks for keeping this one rolling! Strong work!!

----------

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## DataNick

+1 Tim on all accounts...very cool story,_ thou enlightened one_...LOL!

----------


## DataNick

The Long Bow: featuring Tater Tate and Jimmy Campbell

----------


## Timbofood

Alright Nick, that's a pretty good spur for the gig my band has tonight! Jimmy and Tater get it right! I hope we do tonight. Being the old guys around here we are not in demand like we once were. This is the first thing will have played in probably eight months! 
I don't think we will be playing "Roanoke or the Long Bow" tonight. Short gig, I have not played "Roanoke" in a few years and, we don't have fiddle players, doggone it!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Gospel tune: I Found A Hiding Place    1991

----------


## DavidKOS

> Red Rector did not use a *strap*, but he got around on the fingerboard in a very lively style anyway.
> ]


And he didn't play an F model....heavens!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

> And he didn't play an F model....heavens!


The gods must be crazy!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DataNick

In Despair

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## Austin Bob

Wayfaring Stranger

----------

DataNick, 

Dave Hanson, 

Patrick Melly

----------


## DataNick

Monroe Mondays from 1994: "Had a piece of pie an' I had a piece of puddin',
An' I gave it all away just to see my Sally Goodin."

----------

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Nick, I've been in the non wifi world for ten days and this was another pleasure to come home to, a close third behind my own bed and bathroom!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

CLASSIC ALERT!: Footage is spotty, but the particpants and performance is worth the view

----------


## Timbofood

That's what it's all about, right there!
I can't make out the fiddle players other than Kenny! What a fine performance!

Why is it I can't even find one decent fiddle player and my burning desire is to do a show with three!

----------


## DataNick

Sounds like SoCal Tim...LOL! Hard to find fiddle players here, but I've corralled 3 that are really good!

Up in NoCal, they're all over the place, a veritable oasis for fiddle players, bluegrass and old time music...a desert here in SoCal...LOL! To give this some context, in the LA area (with population of roughly 14 million in LA County) there's about 6-7 bluegrass bands. In San Diego County (population of 1.3 million) there's about 15 bluegrass bands. In the Bay area (9 counties of 7.6 million) there's over 50 bluegrass bands!

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

> That's what it's all about, right there!
> I can't make out the fiddle players other than Kenny! What a fine performance!
> 
> Why is it I can't even find one decent fiddle player and my burning desire is to do a show with three!


Timbo, if it helps any, I'm in the north, too - the north of Germany, not many fiddle players available either, gotta play it yourself it seems. :Smile: 

The other fiddle players should be Paul Warren (in the middle) and possibly Joe Stuart, the latter I'm not sure about.

----------


## Timbofood

I was thinking maybe Joe Stuart too. Paul Warren would be in the right time frame.
The thing that really tickles me is how Roland swings right up with Bill like they'd been doing it for years! Well. They had but not both playing mandolins.
So, Henry, do you think it has something to do with latitude? :Wink:

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

> I was thinking maybe Joe Stuart too. Paul Warren would be in the right time frame.
> The thing that really tickles me is how Roland swings right up with Bill like they'd been doing it for years! Well. They had but not both playing mandolins.
> So, Henry, do you think it has something to do with latitude?


Latitude? Thanks for the hint, but I'm afraid it has to do with a lot of water in between the continents. As for Roland's mandolin playing (which I have always admired), I found it interesting that he completely changed his right hand approach in 1967-69 while (and due to his) playing with Monroe.

----------


## DataNick

> Latitude? Thanks for the hint, but I'm afraid it has to do with a lot of water in between the continents. As for Roland's mandolin playing (which I have always admired), I found it interesting that he completely changed his right hand approach in 1967-69 while (and due to his) playing with Monroe.


Yeah Henry, 

I read an interview with Roland White; he was a finger "planter" when he joined Monroe and Mr. Monroe "advised" him to use the what I call "loose fist" grip to maximize speed and attack power as I recall...YMMV

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

> Yeah Henry, 
> 
> I read an interview with Roland White; he was a finger "planter" when he joined Monroe and Mr. Monroe "advised" him to use the what I call "loose fist" grip to maximize speed and attack power as I recall...YMMV


Kind of cool for me is that - independently from Roland - I went through a similar conversion in the early '80s, the cleanness suffered a bit, but tone and relaxed attack improved.

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

James Monroe carrying the lead on this one from a 1972 TV special

----------


## DataNick

Train 45 from the late 1960s I believe

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

The difference in stance between fiddle players is always fun to see!  Kenny, little body work, intense. Almost no one else plays like him. One more great example of what the music is!
Thanks Nick!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

From 1993 I believe...

----------

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Thanks Nick, I just kind of spouted off on the "Americana" thread, a shot of the classics,was just what I needed.  Bill with no jacket!? Must have been hotter than Hades!
Would have gone to see "Sideline" tonight but, things came up....

----------

DataNick

----------


## Josh Levine

Working on Rocky Road Blues and came across this gem (hope it hasn't been posted):

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

DataNick, 

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Tater!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

Excellent; Tater Tate wasn't a regular Bluegrass Boy at that time AFAIK.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Timbofood

Tater toured as a "Boy" for a couple of seasons from what I have reported from a friend who followed them quite a bit.
I can't say for how long.

----------


## DataNick

Nice spirited portion of a set at Bean Blossom in 1983

----------


## DataNick

Remembering Big Mon on this anniversary date of his passing; notice how the crowd of young people is going bonkers!

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Ivan Kelsall

----------


## Rich White

I love this video!

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

Really great. Too bad the soundman doesn't seem care for the mandolin - fiddle clearly audible, mandolin hardly.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

DataNick

----------


## Timbofood

Where is that one from Nick? The girl with the long hair on Wayne's side of the stage looks like it might be a friend of mine!
Yeah, iffy sound quality, indeed.

----------


## DataNick

Hey Tim!

I don't know the actual performance reference from the video, but it came from James Stiltner's YouTube channel

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Thanks Nick!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Celebrating the memorial of Mr. Monroe's birthday on this date in 1911...

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

f5joe

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> Really great. Too bad the soundman doesn't seem care for the mandolin - fiddle clearly audible, mandolin hardly.


Watching a lot of the Bill Monroe videos on youtube and mainly the ones that are professionally recorded (TV performances) I find that the mandolin is not in the foreground when Bill Monroe has a stellar band. When the band is not so tight the mandolin is heard in the foreground. It then drives the band like mad. Happy birthday to the man.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

DataNick, 

Timbofood

----------


## Charles E.

"Going Across The Sea", was posted on the first page, here is the full video......




Bill talks about his Uncle Penn.

----------

DataNick, 

Dave Hanson, 

Timbofood

----------


## Dave Hanson

That's beautiful, thanks for posting. For me, this song by Bill and The Bluegrass Boys epitomises bluegrass.

Dave H

----------

DataNick

----------


## Earl Gamage

Just found this one.

----------

DataNick, 

Timbofood

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

Very nice. I wonder if Tom Ewing's interpretation of the lead vocals where intended.

----------


## Charles E.

> That's beautiful, thanks for posting. For me, this song by Bill and The Bluegrass Boys epitomises bluegrass.
> 
> Dave H


I agree and how about that young Peter Rowan!

----------


## DataNick

Monroe Mondays!

Another one from this concert in the early 80s and the crowd reaction is crazy!

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Boy, I needed that one this Monday morning!
Thanks Nick!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

This is a real treat, though the audio track is fair at best.

Both 1981 & 1986 Austin City Limits shows with Monroe & The Blue Grass Boys. The 1986 show has guests Jim & Jesse, Mac Wiseman, and Ralph Stanley.

----------

Denny Gies, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Nick, you have once again made opening my eyes this morning worth it!
I've had sick grandchildren with me for almost a solid week and when the phone rang this morning I though I'd have one more day with a sick little kid. Both able to go to school today so, I can have a cup and watch the whole show!
Is there another fiddle player with timing like Kenny Baker? I don't think so!
Hey, is that the Aaron Cowles F-5L in the '86 clip?
And does any other fiddle player look like he's having as much fun as Curly Ray Cline?
I saw him at Charlotte, MI. Years ago and he kept looking out the side door of the stage like he was waiting for the pizza guy! I laughed so hard I was in tears! 
Thanks Nick!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Just received the link to this gem from a cafe friend; from the Alabama Jubilee in the late 80s.

Also features The Lost & Found with the D man...good audio quality, enjoy!

----------

bradlaird, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Jim Taylor, 

lflngpicker, 

roberto, 

Timbofood, 

wildpikr

----------


## AlanN

Monroe intros the fiddler as Tater Tater Tater Tater Tater...havin' some fun. And the L&F is of a good era, with Steve Wilson and Gene Parker still in the band.

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Alan,

Did you notice the "shiney" F5?...Must be the 78'F5L that Gibson gave Monroe yes, while his Loar was getting worked on by Charlie D probably...

----------

AlanN, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Timbofood

Same one as in the last part of your previous post Nick, I think that's the "Cowles" prototype. The story I heard was there were three and he chose Aaron's. The other two were from Roger Siminoff and Bill Halsey. At least, that's the way I heard it.
Nick, I am really happy that you have managed to keep finding such good examples of the style that "bit" us all and continues to drive the traditional BG nuts like me!
Now, maybe it's time to try to find a similar amount of John Duffey?
Really, this has been one of the things that makes the day worth while!

----------

DataNick

----------


## KR Strings

Do you know who this fiddle player is?

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

> Do you know who this fiddle player is?


Post #130 hints at it, the fiddle player is Clarence "Tater" Tate.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Timbofood

I heard Bill introduce Tater Tate that way at a couple of shows back in those days.
"His name is so much fun to say, I have to say it a couple of times...!"

----------

DataNick

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

> I heard Bill introduce Tater Tate that way at a couple of shows back in those days.
> "His name is so much fun to say, I have to say it a couple of times...!"


Might have referred to certain eating habits. :Wink:

----------

DataNick, 

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

Jekyll Island from 1988

----------


## wildpikr

Thanks for another video fix Nick!

----------

DataNick

----------


## mandotool

Interesting that Monroe dedicates a song to Wanda Huff @ 21:30. in the Alabama Jubilee Video..
Especially if this was just after the fire poker incident.
Can anybody put an accurate date w/ this video ?

more info here..
http://www.apnewsarchive.com/1989/Ju...8a126defef7016

----------


## DataNick

Fire poker incident was Nov 85'....no relation to Wanda Huff, trust me...

----------


## mandotool

"trust me" ...
funny..Ive been hearing that a lot lately...

in any event...some Monroephiles believe otherwise... 
if you have a better person of interest?  do tell..

----------


## DataNick

> ...if you have a better person of interest?  do tell..


Can't go there, sorry...don't bother sending a private message either.

If you really want to know, do enough detective work and you'll figure it out...

----------


## mandotool

Rojer that...
Moving forward..

Here's a good'n
Monroe on Jekyll Island in 1988.. playing Jekyll Island with Wayne Jerrolds on fiddle..

----------


## mandotool

Maybe this one'l work better..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aw7Z7qp01A

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Embedded it Thomas...

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## DataNick

This version of "Close By" has been hard to keep up; hopefully this one won't get deleted

----------

Hendrik Ahrend

----------


## Timbofood

I have no idea why I have seemingly missed about ten days of my "Bill Fix" (not to be confused with Paul Fix) from you Nick... hanging my head in shame!
These have been such a joy for me! Triple fiddles, my mind boggles! I have wanted that for one set since I STARTED playing this music. Had two once or twice but, never ironed out smoothly let alone three!
Great Lakes Grass at Old Dog in Kalamazoo Saturday night! Come one, come y'all !

----------

DataNick

----------


## Charles E.

Looks like Bill was listening to some Bob Wills and thought " huh, three fiddles,that would work".    :Wink:

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

> Looks like Bill was listening to some Bob Wills and thought " huh, three fiddles,that would work".


I'm with ya Charley!....There had to be some cross-pollination between Wills and Monroe; being that they were contemporaries.

----------


## DataNick

In The Gloryland Way

----------


## DataNick

Old Brown County Barn

----------

masa618, 

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

When You're Lonely; features James Monroe on lead vocals

----------

Hendrik Ahrend, 

masa618

----------


## Timbofood

Gee Nick, I get caught up with this...


And this...


Ending with this...



And I missed the last two videos! Today I had time to go back and look a minute.
Thanks my brother!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Stay Away From Me

----------

Drew Egerton, 

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Timbofood

----------


## FPhil

Great thread! Yesterday I was searching for Monroe songs and this one showed up, ultimate cool performance of mr Monroe & his bluegrass Boys:

----------

bradlaird, 

DataNick, 

Timbofood

----------


## Don Grieser

Love how abstract Monroe's solo is on "When You Are Lonely." Lots of arpeggios and to hell with the melody. And then there's that tone.

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Bill Monroe sitting in with Larry Sparks band at The Station Inn in the late 80s, performing a medley of songs.

Notice the mandolin Mr. Monroe is holding/playing...looks like a 60s vintage F5 maybe?

----------

addamr, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Ivan Kelsall, 

Timbofood

----------


## addamr

Enjoying the Monroe Videos. I appreciate you digging them up and posting them.

Adam

----------

DataNick

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

Thanks, Nick, for keeping them coming. That mandolin should be the obscure wide-bodied 1941 F5 M, the one Grisman used on his Tone Poems II CD.

----------

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Don Grieser

> That mandolin should be the obscure wide-bodied 1941 F5 M, the one Grisman used on his Tone Poems II CD.


I saw Dave Harvey perform with a mandolin like that one in the late 1990s. Could be the same one since I think Dave played with Larry Sparks?

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

Absolutely, David played with Larry Sparks ("Count Sparcula") from 1985 to around 87, if I'm not mistaken. Possibly it's that mandolin David plays on Sparks' "Silver Reflections" from 1987; highly recommended that one.

----------


## Timbofood

Nobody plays "Muleskinner" like Kenny! Such grace!
Again, side tracked for a few weeks, brother in law broke the blazes out of his thumb but, I still had to cook for people

Folks have to eat to pick well or heal properly!

"Count Sparkula"! Now, that's funny! I don't care who you are!

----------

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Ivan Kelsall

----------


## DataNick

Body And Soul

----------

Earl Gamage, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

Watson Blues with the whole band playing it on this version.

----------

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Timbofood, 

wildpikr

----------


## 72rcgrad

Former Blue Grass Boy, Butch Robins, invited to play on stage at Bean Blossom in 1992 ~
https://youtu.be/tgim2rd8plM

----------

DataNick, 

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

My Rose Of Old Kentucky

----------

addamr, 

Timbofood

----------


## addamr

DataNick, I enjoy the videos. Thanks for putting them up. 

Adam

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Another version of Uncle Pen from right after Butch Robbins left the band and Blake Williams replaced him.
Also prior to Kenny Baker leaving so the Loar is pre-fire poker decimation; that manlin' sounds great!

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Thanks Nick, I've been watching for a new one from you!
Nobody played fiddle like Kenny! A friend of mine and I used to bake cookies for Bill and the boys, for Jim and Jesse, Doyle et al, too
She has continued the tradition from her home in Florida. I have not had the time and drive to do it anymore. One night before she headed out to a festival with 200 cookies(I'm NOT kidding!) we were up until about five in the morning! "These are for Kenny, these are for Blake, these are for Wayne,......" 
It was nuts!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Bluegrass Breakdown from the Austin City Limits show of 1981...Butch Robbins said he was "dueling" with Monroe on his breaks, trying to one-up him, and that Monroe put him in his place and winked at him on his mando break...classic!

----------

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Now, that's what I think of as "playing" music. They clearly had a good time doing that show! 
Good to be home and seeing a fresh one Nick!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I always think that Bill Monroe 'sounds like Bill Monroe' regardless of the mandolin that he plays,& IMO,most times he does,but that Larry Sparks clip is the exception. It's no wonder that BM didn't really play it. Methinks he liked it 'not much' ?. I've never seen Bill Monroe simply hold a mandolin for so long without taking a break on it,
                                                                                              Ivan

----------

DataNick

----------


## Dave Hanson

Why did Kenny Baker never have a proper size hat ? they always look far too small.

Dave H

----------


## Timbofood

He liked the "jaunty, devil-may-care look" I never saw him adjust his hat come to think of it, they stayed where he put them! I miss Kenny!

----------


## Don Grieser

Matinee performance at the Grand Ole Opry. Great version of "Come Hither to Go Yonder." Not sure if this has been already posted, but worth repeating.

----------

DataNick

----------


## AlanN

Thanks, Don. He takes CHTGY at a good clip here, much faster than the recorded version on MOB.

----------


## DataNick

I see the YT police have removed a few videos, oh well!

Walk Softly On This Heart Of Mine

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Timbofood

Gee Nick, had not seen anything from you lately, happy to see you're back in the saddle! 
I hope all is well with you.

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## DataNick

Tim,

It's been a Hard Days Night; working 2 peanuts jobs to survive; I'm alive but it's a struggle and hassle to get online too!

Later Bro!

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## DataNick

A new one I found with comments by Loretta Lynn: Her Name Is Written There

----------

Hendrik Ahrend, 

jesserules

----------


## DataNick

Footage from the 90s I believe, from someone's old Betamax to VHS to DVD...enjoy and Merry Christmas!

----------

Hendrik Ahrend

----------


## DataNick

Rawhide from the Alabama Jubilee show in early 86'...Monroe is playing the 1978 F5L that Gibson & Roger Siminoff had gifted to him, whilst his Loar was being put back together again by Charlie D.

----------

wildpikr

----------


## Timbofood

That would be the Aaron Cowles prototype.
Thanks Nick, another gem from the man hisself!

----------


## DataNick

Soldier's Joy early 90s at Bean Blossom with Jacky Christian buck dancing

----------


## Bill Findley

I really like Mr. Monroes playing in this version. Of the 87 banjo players that worked for the band, who was this one, and what do you think Mr. Monroe might have been saying to him after his break?

----------


## DataNick

> I really like Mr. Monroe’s playing in this version. Of the 87 banjo players that worked for the band, who was this one, and what do you think Mr. Monroe might have been saying to him after his break?


Bill,

The banjo picker was Blake Williams, I believe...

----------

Bill Findley, 

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

Dear Old Dixie from 1988...

----------


## DataNick

"Kentucky Mandolin" from the Alabama Jubilee show in 86' I believe...

----------

MontanaMatt

----------


## Timbofood

Missed the last few posts until this morning Nick, thanks! Nice way to come out of being laid out from throwing my back out and being laid out flat for four days!
I love Blake’s playing, I wonder what that (lengthy) chat was about too!?
Saw a rerun of a “Larry’s country diner”on RFD TV last night with Bobby Osborne, playing is showing the years but, voice sure wasn’t! He looked a little frail to be honest.
See them while we can, even recorded, the first generation is passing quickly anymore. Makes me proud to have seen them in years gone by. This thread keeps jogging my memory of seeing all the originals. Thank Nick!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Another version of Sally Goodin, Monroe is in good form here...

----------


## Willie Poole

Nick,  I have the original recording of "Walk Softly On This Heart Of Mine' and I noticed that on the video that you posted a while back that Bill changed the words ever so slightly, they make more sense the way he did it on the video,  I guess now I will have to sing it the "new" way...A great song...

    Thanks for posting all of those videos, sure is some great stuff ...

    Willie

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

> Nick,  I have the original recording of "Walk Softly On This Heart Of Mine' and I noticed that on the video that you posted a while back that Bill changed the words ever so slightly, they make more sense the way he did it on the video,  I guess now I will have to sing it the "new" way...A great song...
> 
>     Thanks for posting all of those videos, sure is some great stuff ...
> 
>     Willie


Thank You kindly Willie!

Glad you're enjoying this resource, and thanks to the Café for letting us do stuff like this!

----------


## DataNick

Come Hither To Go Yonder with guest pickers David McLaughlin and a young Ronnie McCoury!

----------

Darren Bailey, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Timbofood

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Thanks Nick. I've watched that one many times before. Hadn't thought about if for a while though and it was nice to be reminded! And of course I have to play along with that one. Then as usual, that one led to a few more 'Bill' videos, then onto more by Ronny M. And then a few by the 'Earls' and naturally I had to watch the Flatt and Scruggs vids that came up. And I have to shapen up my tuning a few cents to play along with those guys.  
Much more time spent than I'd planned to spend on this screen tonight. 
So...Thanks Nick... I guess.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Timbofood

Didn’t get around to watching that until just now Nick, thanks!
Interesting to hear the three different mandolins “speak”. Bills sure does cut through, doesn’t it!?

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

God Holds The Future In His Hands...from The TNN Show New Country

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Timbofood, 

wildpikr

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Thanks Nick. That's a good one that I hadn't seen before. 
 "Recorded back in nineteen and thirty seven". 
Some of the best stuff TNN featured on _New_ Country was pretty old.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Timbofood

Nick, you must spend hours gleaning these gems from all your sources!

----------

DataNick

----------


## FPhil

Technically spoken not a video, but still great stuff, Bill Monroe with Del McCoury on the banjo!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Timbofood

I do find it funny how Bill refers to Del as”Dale” especially funny when Del tells the story.

----------


## DataNick

On My Way To The Old Home...early 90s Station Inn Jam featuring Jim & Jesse

...

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Randolph, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Brother Nick, that is a real joy!
The band was driving to and from a gig last night and we got talking about how the music has changed and how lucky we were to have seen the founders like Jim and Jesse, Monroe, Ralph, Lester and Earl...
This video, technical problems not withstanding, is the kind of festival shows that welcomed us to the music,
Thanks for keeping the thread alive!
One day I will have to come and meet you!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

> One day I will have to come and meet you!


Can I join?

----------

DataNick

----------


## Bogle

Man, if those walls (at The Station Inn) could talk!

----------


## Timbofood

> Can I join?


You bet!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Live And Let Live with guest Roland White...late 80s

----------

AMandolin, 

Bogle, 

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

For some reason, I managed to miss this until just now! How fun!
Thanks Nick!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Bogle

It's a great reminder too of Roland's guitar skills!

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Here's a rare one, the only video of the event known to exist in fact. Full story behind the filming here.

----------

Bogle, 

DataNick, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Perfect placement Scott!

----------


## Bogle

I've watched that video several times through the years.....still amazed at the meticulous precision and care that Charlie poured into that mandolin!

----------


## Timbofood

Just re watched the “Live and let live” vid.
Have not heard from you in a while Nick, hope all is good with you and yours. Long time my friend. Keep in touch.

----------

